# E Tech or Tohatsu



## huntinslabs (Aug 22, 2012)

Currently running an 86 Merc 25hp on a G3 1448 lightly modded at 27.3gps wot. Looking to get a new motor soon and am torn between the E Tech or Tohatsu 25. What would you get and why? Might as well add in the Merc as well since it basically is a Hatsu rebadged and different tiller. Can leave out Honda, Yamaha and Suzuki as there is no dependable service centers close by if needed.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 22, 2012)

Etec hands down IMO! They are lighter, have more torque, more displacement, cleaner, better warranty, better amperage output, less moving parts internally and that dark blue looks amazing. If I ever have an extra 5k laying around there will be an Etec 25-30 on my tin immediately  

From what I understand about direct injection 2 strokes is that they are pretty awesome and throttle response and torque is second to none. I mean come on, every stroke is a power stroke versus every other with a 4 stroke. Common sense will tell you which motor is more efficient.


----------



## huntinslabs (Aug 22, 2012)

Thats right in time with what I am thinking as well as no break in. Just making sure I ain't missing something in my research.


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2012)

I read as much as I can find on that size outboard(25-40hp).I think microskiff had a 25hp shootout but it doesn't have the etec because it is a 2 stroke.
I'm not loyal to any brand really and I've only heard good things about the small 25-30hp etecs.
This is coming from duck hunters(forums) that are pretty loyal to mercury's,they say the new etec although being heavy for a 2 stroke,is a leader in that class,lots of displacement,can slow troll,pretty quite,clean and real good on gas.
If your thinking one of those older Sea Pro merc25hp(if you can get 1),there really light and old school,pretty reliable.
As far as smaller 4 strokes,30hp and below,havn't heard really bad things,except there kinda dogs.The 40hp mercs 4 stroke are nice outboards though.
Similar to Johnny,I'd buy one if I wasn't so tight...I do look for used ones everyday though.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 23, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Etec hands down IMO!



Same here.


----------



## huntinslabs (Aug 23, 2012)

I have read that 4 stroke shot out a hundred times. I was a regular on microskiff until the change a while back.biggest downfall in my opinion is the break in and doggish behavior. Really leanin to the E Tech. Thought about the Sea Pro but would like newer technology.


----------



## Snitzel (Aug 28, 2012)

Live in Southeast Louisiana and notice that a lot of the crab fishermen, commercial guys use Tohatsu motors.
I would think that they would only use them if they were fairly reliable and performed. However, I am a Johnson/Evinrude
guy from way back, and my next motor will probably be in that line...


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (Aug 29, 2012)

huntinslabs said:


> Might as well add in the Merc as well since it basically is a Hatsu rebadged and different tiller.



Actually Tohatsu makes Two-stroke Low pressure Direct Injection, DFI, outboards that meet current EPA regulations for the U.S. *Mercury* outboards, in the U.S., from 30 hp and below. All *Nissan* outboard engines in North America are Tohatsus with a Nissan decal. *In 2011, Tohatsu and Evinrude Outboard Motors made a deal to make smaller engines ranging from 15 HP and down with Evinrude decals.*

There are a lot more rebadged Tohatsu's running around than you may think.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 29, 2012)

E-tec if you know a good mechanic. At least that's my experience being around them. Yamaha all the way.


----------



## lovedr79 (Aug 30, 2012)

E-tech. Tohatsu is a merc


----------



## Zum (Aug 30, 2012)

lovedr79 said:


> E-tech. Tohatsu is a merc


Think it's the other way around,plus Tohatsu is going to make small outboards for evinrude as well,15hp and below,yeah and there Nissan as well.
I still like the etec,in that hp range but Tohatsu makes good outboards as well.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 30, 2012)

I've asked this question before on one of the many 2 vs 4 strokes but don't think I've ever gotten a response. How well does the 4 stroke troll down? We have 20 HP Yamaha 4-strokes on a few of our boats at work, when in forward gear at the lowest setting they seem almost too fast to troll, a lot faster than my 8 HP 2 stroke, which I can slow down to 1.6 MPH in my 1448. Not sure if it's a HP issue or a 2 vs 4 stroke issue. Trolling isn't my main fishing technique, but I've had incredible luck trolling rapala's in July/August.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 30, 2012)

Most of that has to do with prop pitch and gear case ratio. Running a lower pitch prop helps to get trolling speed down. And a 2.41:1 or 2.15:1 will troll down much better than a 2:1 or 1.76:1 gear case will. So if you are looking for a mid range HP motor to troll down to low speeds then look for a motor that has the higher gear ratio.

Gear Ratios on the new 25's
25hp Etec 2.15:1
25hp Merc/Tohatsu 4 stroke 1.92:1
25hp Honda 4 stroke 2.08:1
25hp Yamy 4 stroke 2.08:1

So in theory the Etec should troll down to low speeds easier than all of the 4 strokes I mentioned. Just be careful if you buy a low pitch prop to troll with that you aren't running it at WOT and over revving your engine.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Johnny. I've been keeping my eye out for a late 80's 15 HP Evinrude or Johnson. Think they may have the right mix of power, low wieght, and trolling ability for my 1448. Thanks again.


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have an 87' 15hp, well it was originally a 9.9 when we purchased it new in 87' and then I converted it into a 15 a few years ago to get a little more from it. In my experience the 9.9 is the better motor for trolling. It handles the low idle speeds at long periods much better and it is far quieter than the 15hp. The 15's had a shorter tuned exhaust tube which helped increase HP but increased engine noise at the same time. So if you are specifically just looking to troll with it and are not concerned about top speed or ability to plane your boat then go with the 9.9. But if you need the top speed also then the 15 would be your baby. Both have the 2.41:1 gearcase which is great for trolling down to really low speeds.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Johny, great info. I'll keep an eye out for a 9.9.


----------



## Pweisbrod (Feb 1, 2013)

I owned a 25 etec and it was a beast. No problems at all.


----------

